# Escalier



## Nounoulo (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour j'emménage bientôt dans une autre maison avec un escalier sans contre marches est ce que mon agrément peut ne pas être renouvellé ?
Merci


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Ce peut être un problème. Sans certitude car d'un territoire à l'autre et d'une puer à l'autre nous savons que les prescriptions sont variables. 
A titre personnel j'ai un escalier sans contremarches depuis 22 ans. Cela n'a jamais posé problème. J'ai très bientôt un renouvellement. J'ai fait récemment installer des contremarches sur mon escalier. Suite à des échos de collègues je pense que cela aurait pu être problématique pour la première fois. J'ai préféré devancer les "problèmes" éventuels.


----------



## Nounou 22 (29 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends pas trop bien le danger des escaliers sans contremarches... l'enfant ne peut monter à l'escalier qu'avec nous puisque barrière obligatoire....donc sous notre surveillance ou l'enfant dans les bras, je vois pas bien le côté dangereux....nous on a fait un tipi sous notre escalier donc il n'est accessible pour les enfants que lorsque l'on le monte ...donc pour moi pas de danger.


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

l'enfant peut se glisser entre 2 marches depuis le sol s'il n'y a pas de contre marche donc oui c'est un vrai danger.
J'ai aussi connu un enfant qui s'il n'avait pas saisi comment ouvrir la barrière en bas ou en haut de son escalier, il avait super vite compris comment escalader la dite barrière, c'est dire que positionner une barrière ou 2 ou 12 est loin d'être une sécurité suffisante.


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Décembre 2022)

Les puer partent du principe qu'une barrière en bas de l'escalier peut se défaire, se casser, ou être ouverte par l'enfant, et qu'il peut potentiellement un jour amorcer l'escalier.
Ici, pas de contremarche c'est agrément refusé direct.
Sur certains référentiels, j'ai vu que les contremarches étaient obligatoires sur les 5 premières marches !!! car s'il tombe de la 6° c'est moins grave ????


----------



## pommedamour26 (29 Décembre 2022)

Moi j’ai un escalier sans contre marche jusqu’à la 8eme marche et ensuite il y a des contre marche ça n’a posé aucun soucis j’ai eu mon renouvellement en juin 
Par contre la maison juste avant ici l’escalier était totalement sans contremarche j’avais mis un filet par dessous que j’avais acheté sur Amazon 
Je l’avais fixé sur l’arrière des marches 
Il était bien tendu donc ça faisait propre et à peine visible 
Mais ça n’a jamais été un pb pour le renouvellement


----------



## lolita (1 Janvier 2023)

Moi aussi j'ai un escalier sans contremarche et j'ai installé un filet dessus et la pmi a validé en disant que c'était une bonne idée.


----------



## Didi45 (1 Janvier 2023)

ici les puéricultrices veulent que ce soit sécurisé si pas de contre marches…le filet ici c non car ils peuvent s’y accrocher et y grimper…bref la galère du coup moi Hani un escalier non utilisé par les accueillis donc interdiction d’accéder à la pièce donc même plus de salon pour l’accueil ! On ne manque pas de place donc pas grave mais heureusement que la maison est grande !


----------



## Nounou 22 (1 Janvier 2023)

C'est vraiment ridicule ...les accueillis peuvent être confronté à un escalier sans contre marches chez eux ou bien chez des amis, qui ne sera pas aussi sécurisé que chez leur assmat....pareil pour des cailloux sur une terrasse, etc....quand les pmi donne un agrément à une ou un assmat c'est qu'elle l'estime en capacité de gérer la sécurité des enfants tout autant que son éveil et son développement psychomoteur...donc que la pmi laisse les assmats un peu plus libre en arrêtant de vouloir créer de plus en plus de cadre qui ne valorise absolument pas notre métier....faut pas se demander après pourquoi tant d'assmats ont envie de prendre le large


----------



## kikine (2 Janvier 2023)

l'ass mat a une obligation légale de résultat concernant la sécurité, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour les parents ou les amis


----------



## Nounou 22 (2 Janvier 2023)

On ne peut pas mettre des enfants dans des bulles et les protéger de tout. Quand ils sont chez nous, il faut que tout soit tellement sécurisé et aseptisé que quand ils sont en vacances chez leurs parents ou tout simplement en week-end, ils reviennent bigné ...parce que oui l'environnement d'un enfant n'est pas fait que de sécurité....


----------



## Nounou 22 (2 Janvier 2023)

La sécurité oui mais la sur sécurité non....la stimulation oui mais la sur stimulation non ....pour se développer, un enfant a besoin d'expérimenter, pour apprendre à gérer la frustration, un enfant a besoin de se confronter au "non"....Le sur cadre que nous impose les PMI ne valorise pas notre métier....la professionnalisation d'une profession passe par une reconnaissance en terme de diplôme et en terme de salaire ....et on est loin de cela ..... à contrario , on essaye de nous faire croire qu'en mettant du cadre et du cadre et encore du cadre, on valorise et on professionnalise notre métier d'assmat.... c'est faux...archi faux


----------



## Nounou 22 (2 Janvier 2023)

D'ailleurs, on nous incite de plus en plus à suivre des formations, et je ne suis pas contre bien au contraire....mais vous connaissez un seul métier hormis le notre ou lorsque l'on choisit de faire une formation et ou les heures de celles ci sont dégrèvées de son salaire ? Pour n'être remboursé que le mois suivant voir dans les deux ou trois mois suivants ....


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui nounou22 mais c'est oublier notre statut professionnel qui justifie une obligation de résultat. Je rejoins totalement le post de kikine. Un problème qui surviendrait durant nos temps d'accueil professionnels et qui serait évitable par la mise en oeuvre de mesures de sécurité ne serait pas simplement accidentel mais engagerait notre responsabilité professionnelle et pourrait remettre en cause notre droit d'exercer. C'est toute la difficulté d'intégrer un environnent professionnel dans le cadre d'un accueil dit familial.


----------



## Nounou 22 (2 Janvier 2023)

Oui mais il ne faut pas oublier que nous exerçons à notre domicile et pas en crèche et aujourd'hui on nous demande de faire de notre lieu de vie, un lieu supra sécurisé....la sécurité oui, je suis pleinement d'accord mais la sur sécurité que l'on exige parfois des assmats, je ne suis pas d'accord....un enfant peut se blesser dans un lieu qui est sécurisé juste en tombant et en se cognant la tête sur le carrelage ..... sécurité ou pas, nous ne pouvons pas tout empêcher


----------



## kikine (3 Janvier 2023)

non nous ne pouvons pas tout éviter c'est sur
mais un escalier sans contre marche représente un danger potentiel que l'on peut éviter (voilà la nuance)
ici ça ne passe pas


----------



## Nounou 22 (3 Janvier 2023)

Ben moi j'en ai un, et en 9 ans jamais un seul accident avec notre escalier. La puer qui m'en fera changé n'est pas né....sinon elle me donne l'argent pour en changer car un escalier c'est un budget donc faut pas pousser quand même


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Kikine a raison nous avons obligation de résultat et pourtant le danger sera plus grand car il est absolument impossible de prétendre que nous avons nos accueillis sous nos yeux à chaque instant car nous en avons plusieurs et qui ne sont pas les notres en prime.

Concernant le paiement des heures de formation c'est une évolution positive que de recevoir directement nous même le virement par l'OPCA car il y a peu encore c'était notre PE facilitateur qui le recevait et devait ensuite nous le remettre sauf qu'il y avait alors des litiges. Là au moins c'est plus simple. Et jusqu'à il y a 2 ans le paiement n'arrivait pas avant 4 à 5 mois ce qui posait encore plus de problème, de litige, encore plus quand le PE n'emploie plus l'AM entre temps...
Quand tu travailles pour une seule entreprise, tu concerves simplement ton salaire qui est avancé par ton employeur et c'est celui ci qui se bagarre pour obtenir le remboursement de l'OPCA mais fais un sondage autour de toi et vois combien de salariés partenet rééllement en formation payée par l'entreprise? Combien de demande auront ils du faire avant de se la voir accordée?

Ceci étant dit la formation continue et notre devoir de sécurité n'ont pas grand rapport.
N'oublie pas que quoi que fasse l'AM si un enfant se blesse chez elle et que les Parents, la PMI, le Medecin, la Sécurité Sociale porte plainte (ne serait ce que parce qu'en ayant un-e coupable c'est cette personne qui paiera tous les frais) et qu'on découvre que tout n'a pas été mis en place pour éviter un incident c'est bien l'AM qui trinquera donc quand la PMI est intransigeante la dessus cela nous protège aussi, même si ça nous agace... TRÈS FORTEMENT.

Je me souviens d'un Loulou de 3 ans, fils de Médecin, qui est arrivé avec un ongle gris-bleu en entier, c'était le 1er avril. Il m'a répondu qu'il s'était cogné avec le marteau de Papa. J'ai cru que c'était du vernis pour faire une plaisanterie. Mais le PE m'a confirmé, il n'avait pas du tout imaginé en le voyant jouer avec qu'il pouvait se cogner le doigt... mes yeux n'ont pas pu s’empêcher de s'écarquiller... même un adulte se blesse avec un marteau alors un enfant... je pensais que ce couple était à bonne école pour savoir comment éviter les dangers mais il faut croire que non. Mais sans doute que c'est un peu de ma faute, j'aurais du laisser traîner quelques marteaux, il aurait alors appris à s'en servir?! JOKE 
Alors oui des fois moi aussi je peux me dire que bon sang toutes ces sécurités qu'on nous impose alors que les Parents... Mais on ne va quand même pas attendre qu'il se rompe le cou dans un escalier, si?!


----------



## Nounou 22 (3 Janvier 2023)

Pour moi la vigilance vaut plus que beaucoup de sécurité....on peut avoir une barrière, encore faut il penser à la fermer....donc la sécurité c'est avant tout la vigilance et le bon sens


----------



## Nounou 22 (3 Janvier 2023)

Entre un escalier sans contre marches et laisser un marteau à porter de mains, faut pas exagérer @Griselda , y a pas de commune mesure ....bien sûr que l'assmat ne va pas laisser couteau, ciseau, marteau ...et pourquoi pas la caisse à outils tant qu'on y est .... à dispo des loulous ... Mais un escalier c'est difficilement rangeable 😉 moi j'en ai un, j'ai mis un tipi dessous fait sur mesure mais je n'ai pas attendu que la puer me le demande. D'ailleurs elle ne m'avait fait aucune recommandations à ce sujet ....mais le bons sens m'a fait le sécuriser....de là à m'obliger à l'enlever ... faut pas exagérer....et du temps où il n'y avait pas de tipi, j'ai jamais eu d'accidents ....bref....pour moi quand la pmi agrée une assmat c'est qu'elle juge qu'elle a les capacités requises ....donc le bons sens pour sécuriser les lieux en fonction de l'âge des accueillis


----------



## Nounou 22 (3 Janvier 2023)

Mais ça ne reste que mon avis ....
Et ce n'est pas parce que le métier à évoluer en bien sûr certaines choses qu'il ne reste pas un boulevard à améliorer ....les formations sont certes remboursées possiblement plus vite qu'avant mais deux trois mois ça reste encore bien long....aucun salarié ne devrait se voir pénalisé d'une partie de son salaire en faisant le choix de faire une formation....choix qui aujourd'hui d'ailleurs n'en est plus un puisque les formations continues sont obligatoires


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Janvier 2023)

Dire que pendant 10, 15, 20 ans il n'y a jamais eu d'accident, ce n'est aucunement un argument à mon sens. 
Depuis ma naissance (donc depuis plus de 50 ans)  je ne me suis pas cassé la jambe. Rien ne dit que je ne me la casserait pas demain et pourtant je n'ai vraiment pas envie que cela m'arrive et je suis prudente à ce que cela ne m'arrive pas. Les hôpitaux sont rempli de gens qui faisaient attention pourtant. 
Il y a encore beaucoup à faire pour améliorer nos conditions de travail, de rémunération et de prise en charge. Cependant, depuis 25 ans que j'exerce, j'ai vu beaucoup de choses évoluer en positif. Il y a encore beaucoup d'améliorations à apporter mais nous commençons à être considérés comme des professionnels. Cela implique des contraintes qui ne me semblent pas si disproportionnées que cela au final. Le problème c'est que ces contraintes devraient être les mêmes pour tous et pas conditionnées aux humeurs de tel ou tel puer.


----------

